# FINGER JOINT JIG FOR SCHEPPACH TS250 SAWBENCH



## Arnold9801 (28 Sep 2016)

Apols for what may appear to be another post regarding finger joint jigs. However I have a Scheppach ts250 saw bench which does not allow me to have the "wobble" blade thus providing me with an array of thicknesses to my finger joints.

As it stands I can only see that I am restricted in having finger joints that can only be the same width as that of my blade.

My question is, can this be altered enabling me to have flexibility on the width of my fingers despite having this restriction with my saw blade?

Regards

Arnold9801


----------



## graduate_owner (28 Sep 2016)

I have the same saw, mine has an aluminium table. The table does not have a removable blade insert, the blade 'slot' is part of one of the table sections. I can't see how a wobble saw or a dado head could be fitted.
Apart from that I really like the saw.

K


----------



## MattRoberts (28 Sep 2016)

Hi Arnold, 

You're not restricted to finger joints that are the width of your blade (although there's nothing wrong with those - they're still a very strong joint). What you need is a precise way of moving the piece horizontally, so that each finger consists of several cuts of the blade. There are many jigs that do this - I've heard very good things about this one, and plan to build it myself soon http://www.ibuildit.ca/Sales/sales-2.html


----------



## graduate_owner (29 Sep 2016)

With the table arrangement on my Scheppach I can't fit a zero clearance insert either. I think it is a big odd, unless Scheppach sell alternatve table segments. I suspect they wouldn't be cheap though.

K


----------

